# How to use the cut command to cut file



## struggling_wang (Sep 23, 2006)

hi,

i am confused by the cut command, in windows, we could use ctrl+x to cut file, but in mac, i do not know how to, i use the mac key with X, but no result, and i also see the cut in menu "edit", but always grey, i do not know if there are some other methods excluding draging the file to some folder.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 23, 2006)

Can you explain what you want to do with that file?
If you simply want to delete the file, then drag to the trash.

cut (and paste, and copy) commands are for text, and not for the files themselves. command-delete is a keyboard shortcut to move the selected file to the trash.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 23, 2006)

There is no Mac OS X equivalent of the Window's "cut file" command.

If you wish to move a file or folder somewhere (like doing a 'cut and paste' in Windows), drag the file/folder to the new location while holding the command key.  There is no keyboard equivalent for this in Mac OS X.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2006)

As useful as this is in Windows and even in open source desktop environments like KDE and Gnome, I can see why this would be a problem.  It is very easy to end up fubaring something by just cutting and pasting a file (especially without an Undo function for files being clobbered) compared to drag-and-drop of files.  Dragging and dropping uses more visual response so you're more likely to catch yourself before making a huge mistake.  Cutting and pasting files, especially with the keyboard, relies more on motor function of the hand which can't really see what it's doing, especially considering how absolute that cut/paste process would be.

Just my opinion on why it was never included as a feature in the Mac OS.


----------



## simbalala (Sep 23, 2006)

The more recent versions of Onyx allow you to enable the Cut (Command X) feature in the Finder.

It moves the selected file(s) to the Trash. There is no corresponding Paste feature but the Cut command is quite useful.

Here's a post which shows how to enable it via the command line.

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060626085238931


----------



## struggling_wang (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you very much for explaination, i got it.


----------

